# Wassup Teal and purple nation



## RaginCajun (Jul 24, 2002)

I can't wait tell the season starts!! The New Orleans Arena going to be rockin! BRing on dem Lakers and Nets so we can show them how the Bourbon Brawlers get it on!!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I am anxious for the season to start, too, and it's only August. The Hornets roster is looking good.


----------



## COCajun (Aug 1, 2002)

Our task became a little bit tougher in the past few days with New Jersey's acquistion of Mutombo, so NJ _miiiiiiight_ be the slight favorite in the Eastern Conference right now.

Oh well - you know what they say... the bigger they are, the harder they fall. :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

training camp is OCT 1. I can't wait either.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>COCajun</b>!
> Our task became a little bit tougher in the past few days with New Jersey's acquistion of Mutombo, so NJ _miiiiiiight_ be the slight favorite in the Eastern Conference right now.
> 
> Oh well - you know what they say... the bigger they are, the harder they fall. :laugh:


I am ready for that challenge to begin!!!


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

I also heres a little thing about how both us(The Hornets!!) and the Nets( BOOOO) Improved during this offseason.
Nets get:
Dikembe Mutombo:
PPG 11.5 
RPG 10.8 
APG 1.0 
Rodney Rogers:
PPG 12.6 
RPG 4.8 
APG 1.4 
Chris Childs:
PPG 4.1 
RPG 2.2 
APG 5.1
Nets Lose:
Keith Van Horn:
PPG 14.8 
RPG 7.5 
APG 2.0 
Todd MacCulloch:
PPG 9.7 
RPG 6.1 
APG 1.3 

PPG:+3.7 RPG: +4.2 APG:+4.2

This is how they have improved their linup since the playoffs. Now our turn


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Now the improvements for you New Orleans Hornets:
New Orleans Gets:
Jamal Mashburn(injured during playoffs):
PPG 21.5 
RPG 6.1 
APG 4.3 
Courtney Alexander:
PPG 9.8 
RPG 2.6 
APG 1.5 
New Orleans Loses:
ABSOLUTLY NOTHING!

PPG: +31.3 RPG: +8.7 APG: +5.8 
Stat wise we got better mainly cause we didnt have to give up anything. Unless you count our 17th pick. 
Lets get this season started!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BsktbllTrav24</b>!
> Now the improvements for you New Orleans Hornets:
> New Orleans Gets:
> Jamal Mashburn(injured during playoffs):
> ...


Good post! I think we will be improved and it will be an exciting inaugural season for our New Orleans Hornets!!!


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

go hornets, win the division title, conference title and nba title and i'll be very happy!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RaginCajun</b>!
> I can't wait tell the season starts!! The New Orleans Arena going to be rockin! BRing on dem Lakers and Nets so we can show them how the Bourbon Brawlers get it on!!


The Hornets are ready to sting the East. 
I really like their frontline - E.Campbell, J.Magloire & PJ.Brown.
That's one of the biggest frontlines in the NBA and they showed in the playoff's last year, just how good they are.
They're just getting started, and I see them seeded as high as #4 or #5, From their on it's Baron's world


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The only two teams I fear in the East are the Hornets and Orlando.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> The only two teams I fear in the East are the Hornets and Orlando.


Teams such as the Nets & Pacers have improved or already playoff bound, with the Hornets current line-up, they will fear no one especially with Baron running the show. The Magic will be a threat.....if only G.Hill is healthy, but that has yet to be proven. The East will have something for the Western powers to think about this year and the future, But I really like the Hornets at #4 in the playoff's next year. :yes:


----------

